# Canadian source for Versicell/Flo-cell-aquascaping



## Fisheye (Jan 13, 2015)

Hi,

Looking for a Canadian, or better yet Toronto source for these magical drainage cells to elevate hardscape.

I've looked everywhere and can only find a source in GA.....

These are appealing because they are available in 3 heights. 

Or if anyone knows of a readily available alternative. 

Thanks!

J


----------



## Grey Legion (Mar 20, 2006)

Not the same product.. But you can try these I know they also carry more heavy duty products as well..

http://www.canadiantire.ca/en/pdp/dry-floor-tiles-12-in-0686043p.html#srp

Just a thought..


----------



## Fisheye (Jan 13, 2015)

GL!

There you are again, offering a solution AND a link!! Thank you so much!

I did see those tiles in my searches-actually a friend of mine did her balcony in them.

The price is one strike against and the height is two strikes. The Versicells are 30-50mm high and just under $4 a piece. 

There's a zillion scapes on YouTube using this stuff-it's very available over in Asia but slim pickings on our side of the pond.

Hopefully someone will speak up soon!

Thank you again for your help.

J


----------



## charlie1 (Dec 1, 2011)

Try contacting these guys, they would be able to tell you who their North American or Canadian distributer is.
Then you can share it here 
http://www.rainsmartsolutions.com/company.html


----------



## tranman (Oct 10, 2014)

Would light eggcrate work, I've seen it used for all sorts of stuff in aquariums. https://www.homedepot.ca/en/home/p.egg-crate-white-louver---2375-inch-x-4775-inch.1000110881.html


----------



## Kweli (Jun 2, 2010)

I found this place.. its in the US but they ship to canada and its cheap so shouldnt cost much for shipping/duties

https://www.rainharvest.com/atlantis-52mm-flo-cell.asp

If your going to order, i might piggy back off you


----------



## youngt3 (Oct 17, 2017)

Kweli said:


> I found this place.. its in the US but they ship to canada and its cheap so shouldnt cost much for shipping/duties
> 
> https://www.rainharvest.com/atlantis-52mm-flo-cell.asp
> 
> If your going to order, i might piggy back off you


I was looking at this earlier too when I was scaping my 120g.
It was expensive with the shipping and duty taxes and USP brokerage fee.
Only worth it if you purchase in bulks and/or have multiple people pitch in.

I am interested to piggy back off your order as well if you going thru with it. Come in handy for my other 2x tanks 90g / 65g that still need setting up.


----------

